# Plus signs after Arabian names?



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

The asterisk means the horse was imported. The "+" and "/" are accomplishments in the showring.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Ah, thanks. So Khemosabi did really well  I've never seen a slash though


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

So what kind of performance do you have to do to get a plus sign?

And this is a great question Chokolate.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I couldn' say lol. It was just on here a couple of weeks ago...brb;-)


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Plus (+) and slash (/) symbols after the name of a horse indicates that the horse is a recipient of an I.A.H.A. merit award. 

I.A.H.A. initiated the program in 1965 to recognize participating horses who have consistently performed well. Initially, points were only earned in the show ring but now distance riding, eventing, dressage, eventing and racing also earn points for these awards. 

The first award offered was the Legion of Merit, for which a stallion or mare had to accumulate points in both halter and performance (a gelding could do so in either). Legion of Merit was initially represented by the + symbol, so if one is perusing older magazines a + after a horse's name would indicate the Legion of Merit award. Khemosabi++++'s dam Jurneeka++ would have one plus symbol following her name in older magazines or in the I.A.H.A. Yearbook. 

In 1980 the award system was expanded, and the Legion of Merit was symbolized as two plus symbols (++) while the single symbol indicated the Legion of Honor award, the first step in the program. Today, there are six different designations: Legion of Masters (++++), which Khemosabi++++ earned, Legion of Supreme Merit (+++), Legion of Excellence (+//), Legion of Merit (++), Legion of Supreme Honor (+/), and Legion of Honor (+). 

Horses earning an award in the Honor, Supreme Honor, and Excellence divisions have won points in halter and/or performance. The Merit, Supreme Merit and Masters awards are given to horses who have earned a certain number of points in both halter and performance events. 

For complete information on the program, you can contact I.A.H.A.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

+ Legion of Honor
+/ Legion of Supreme Honor
++ Legion of Merit
++/ Supreme Honor and Legion of Merit
+++ Supreme Merit
+++/ Supreme Honor and Supreme Merit
+// Legion of Excellence
++// L of Merit and L of Excellence
++++ Legion of Masters
++++/ Masters and Suprene Honor
++++// Masters and Excellence

All awarded by the AHA for Performance. More info on what needs to be achieved for which award, please consult the AHA rulebook lol


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow, great answers SR and DHW! Thanks for taking the time to answer so thoroughly!


----------

